# What are you paying per board foot? (Oak)



## Covenant Creations (Mar 28, 2010)

What is rough sawn white and red oak bringing in your area per BF?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

There is a pricing comparison chart on my web site (URL below my name)

Paul


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I paid ~ $2.50 BF that last time I bought rough sawn RO. Much more for dimensioned lumber from the BORG.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Prices are dropping around here, from what I hear from other sawyers around the country (mostly north and east) they are there also. Price depends on where you are/where you buy. You can pay $6+ a bft for the stuff at the big box anywhere in the country or $2 for the same species at a sawmill (kiln dried rough sawn, but not S4S most often) Paul the prices on your site in this case are high for my area. The local Amish sell kiln dried RO for $1.65 and WO for $2. I get $2 for RO and $2.50 for WO. Though oak is not one of my favorite species to mill/work with so I don't keep a lot in stock, or try to compete with the Amish mills.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I'm paying 0.70/bdft...but I supplied my own logs. :thumbsup: But otherwise it'd be $1.85 for white and $2.05 for red, rough sawn kiln dried clear.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Daren said:


> Prices are dropping around here, from what I hear from other sawyers around the country (mostly north and east) they are there also. Price depends on where you are/where you buy. You can pay $6+ a bft for the stuff at the big box anywhere in the country or $2 for the same species at a sawmill (kiln dried rough sawn, but not S4S most often) Paul the prices on your site in this case are high for my area. The local Amish sell kiln dried RO for $1.65 and WO for $2. I get $2 for RO and $2.50 for WO. Though oak is not one of my favorite species to mill/work with so I don't keep a lot in stock, or try to compete with the Amish mills.


Daren, as it says in the post

*The prices listed here are from various lumber companies that advertise and post their price lists on the internet*

so they are in general going to be higher than what you can get at local mills.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The last time I purchased WO (8 mo ago) it was $2.61 for S2S/SLR.


----------



## Butch (Dec 18, 2006)

last time I bought RO, it was $1.85 (about 6 mos ago).. haven't bought any WO from them,I have plenty of that from a public auction( paid $200, got 1000 Bf !!)
the price of all lumber seems to be dropping around here too, from what I'm hearing...


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

$2.27 for 4/4 s3s


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a S O F T market. The last I bought I paid $2 for 4/4 S&B KD hm 15/16 no rip Appalachian RO.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I just got a small haul for .89 a bft from a C-list deal. That made my day! I believe my local mill asks 2.50 rough sawn.


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

I charge 2.00 bf rough and 3.00 S2S
jim


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

1.25$ and 1.50$


----------



## Butch (Dec 18, 2006)

ACP said:


> I just got a small haul for .89 a bft from a C-list deal. That made my day! I believe my local mill asks 2.50 rough sawn.


 
..that's a cool John Deere ya got there!!!! :laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Butch said:


> ..that's a cool John Deere ya got there!!!! :laughing:


 
Thanks, got teach my boy to play with the right toys young. :thumbsup:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

3.97 S2S (red) in Anchorage,Ak


----------

